# Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008



## Nordangler (2. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin

Hoffe auf viele Fangmeldungen!!!

Sven


----------



## Aalsucher (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin,moin Sven!
Ich werde trotz der herben Kritik an mir und meinem Handeln mitte des Monats wieder angreifen und wenn was geht hier natürlich auch posten.........!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@Aalsucher
Ich bitte audrücklich darum!!!


----------



## Frostbeule (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hallo Leute, ich war gestern von 12:00 Uhr bis Dämmerung zwischen Steinbeck und Boltenhagen unterwegs. Sehr windig und kalt, aber auch schön viel Bewegung im Wasser.
Eine blanke 55er auf Falkfish Kingtrout silber/grün. Schöner Fisch, aber auch hart erkämpft

Gruß und Petri 
Frostbeule


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Frostbeule schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich war gestern von 12:00 Uhr bis Dämmerung zwischen Steinbeck und Boltenhagen unterwegs. Sehr windig und kalt, aber auch schön viel Bewegung im Wasser.
> Eine blanke 55er auf Falkfish Kingtrout silber/grün. Schöner Fisch, aber auch hart erkämpft
> 
> Gruß und Petri
> Frostbeule



da soll noch einer sagen wenns kalt ist geht nix

dickes petri für so viel einsatz


----------



## magnus12 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moinsen,

schönes kaltes Angeln heute. 

eine 48er, eine 43er, ein Aussteiger und ein ca. 43er Dorsch:vik: 
von 11.30 bis 16.30 Kieler Außenförde. Forellen auf Spöket weiß,
Dorsch Mittags um 12 im hüfttiefen Wasser;+ auf Spöket rot. Vor den Kollegen ist man scheinbar niemals und nirgendwo sicher. 
Thema Kollegen- komischerweise hatten die anderen 5-6  Strandgenossen irgendwie nix. Obwohl die Fische so schön  in der Gegend rumverteilt waren. 

Wie Vaddi immer sacht: "sich regen bringt segen!"

Viel Spaß am Wasser!


----------



## venni-kisdorf (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Endlich.
> Tage voll Frust, krumm gefrorenen Fingern und unzähligen Kilometern des watens in der Ostsee haben ein Ende gefunden. Ganz zu schweigen von den mehr als 10000 Würfen und der Häme und dem Spott der nicht angelnden Mitmenschen. Vergessen war all der eisige Wind und der schon fast chronische Schnupfen. Gestern war doch tatsächlich und ohne Vorwarnung die Rute krumm. Das ganze spielte sich bei 3 Grad Wasser und 5 Grad Lufttemperatur auf der Sonneninsel Fehmarn ab. Der ca 40 cm lange Fisch biss so gegen halb 5 und konnte einem rot schwarzen Spöket nicht wiederstehen. Damit geht es nun voll motiviert in die nächste Durststrecke, die hoffentlich nicht so lange dauert wie die letzte.


 

Glückwunsch zum schönen Fisch.... :vik:

Ich werde ab morgen die Küste um Fehmarn unsicher machen und hoffe das ich dann am Freitag wenn ich wieder zurück bin hier ein paar nette fotos von schönen fischen zeigen kann.

Weiterhin Petri Heil und ausreichend Fisch  ....


----------



## Ollistricker (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@ hanshafen, Glückwunsch zur MEFO, sieht aus als wenn du in Westermarkelsdorf gewesen bist. Ich fahre es erst in vier Wochen wieder hoch zur Küste:c. Kanns kaum erwarten mal wieder in der Ostsee zu stehen und die Blinker richtung Horizont zu feuern|supergri.


----------



## JosiHH (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



hanshafen schrieb:


> Endlich.
> Tage voll Frust, krumm gefrorenen Fingern und unzähligen Kilometern des watens in der Ostsee haben ein Ende gefunden. Ganz zu schweigen von den mehr als 10000 Würfen und der Häme und dem Spott der nicht angelnden Mitmenschen. Vergessen war all der eisige Wind und der schon fast chronische Schnupfen. Gestern war doch tatsächlich und ohne Vorwarnung die Rute krumm. Das ganze spielte sich bei 3 Grad Wasser und 5 Grad Lufttemperatur auf der Sonneninsel Fehmarn ab. Der ca 40 cm lange Fisch biss so gegen halb 5 und konnte einem rot schwarzen Spöket nicht wiederstehen. Damit geht es nun voll motiviert in die nächste Durststrecke, die hoffentlich nicht so lange dauert wie die letzte.




Na dann mal "petri". Ich werde heute nachmittag mal an die Küste. Aber einen kann ich mir nicht verkneifen:
Was bitte ist das fleischfarbene längliche auf dem Foto vorne links? Fand der Fotograf das sooo erregend?:q


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Petri den glücklichen Fängern! #6

Mensch Josi, dat ist doch die "Rute des Fotografen"!!! :q:q:q

Viel Glück heute am Wasser! #6


----------



## hanshafen (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Zitat ollistricker: @ hanshafen, Glückwunsch zur MEFO, sieht aus als wenn du in Westermarkelsdorf gewesen bist.


Das hat Dir der Teufel gesagt.... Nichts genaues weiß man nicht.#c

Zitat josiHH: Was bitte ist das fleischfarbene längliche auf dem Foto vorne links? Fand der Fotograf das sooo erregend?:q 



Bei der Kälte muss man sich ja irgendwie "warme" Gedanken machen. Sonst wird das nichts...:q


----------



## profiblanker (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@ Hanshafen,
schöne Trutta - Flügge ist im Frühjahr einfach am besten.
War ein geiles Wochenende. Müssen wir wiederholen!!! #h


----------



## Flala - Flifi (6. Februar 2008)

*Leuchtturmspitze geklaut!!!!*

Moin Hanshafen!

Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, da hat doch einer auf Eurem Foto die Leuchtturmspitze geklaut! 
Oder war da eigentlich doch keine? Dann muss es ja der Strand Püttsee, Bojendorf oder Wallnau gewesen sein? Ach nein , da sind ja diese Buhnen...|kopfkrat
So oder so, an Fehmarns Westküste ist es im Frühjahr immer schwierig, ein ruhiges Plätzchen zu finden. Da nützen auch keine Retuschen in Fangfotos etwas!

*Petri zum Fisch!

*Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Retuschen im Fangfoto Muahahah, geile Idee. Musst wohl noch ein bisschen ueben, bis Fluegge weg is

Wir sollten alle ne Pommesbude reinphotoshoppen und behaupten, die Trutten beissen nur am Forellensee.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Dickes Petri an die Fänger!
WE kommt Top-Wetter.


----------



## C..pHunter (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Nabend...

Das Wetter wird top, aber leider hat die Konkurrenz es auch auf die Ufernahen Fische abgesehen! :r War heute mehr am fahren als am Fischen! Erst nach Bliesdorf....Alles voll mit Netzten! 300m neben dem Jachthafen Grö. bis ans Ende der Strecke. 

Weiter nach Dahme(taucher)...noch! frei, aber kein Fisch...Dann zum Riff, gerade angekommen, schnell mal gucken wie es so riecht...Da legt dann doch son kleines rotes ...Boot ein Netz direkt am Riff lang und noch weiter!!!

Gruß,

Dennis


----------



## MefoProf (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin, über Netze muss ich mich zum Glück nur sehr selten ärgern. das ist schon ne üble sache, wenn alles zugestellt ist. 

Ich war heute auf der grossen Runde und habe die Hälfte von Wedellsborg abgefischt. Es war recht mau, aber kurz vorm Ende hab ich dann doch noch meine Mefo bekommen. Hätte wohl besser von der anderen Seite aus angefangen :q. 
Köder war der 12 g Stripper in weiss. Das Wasser war schön klar  und es gab kaum Wind. Konnte deshalb auch sehen wie die Forelle den Köder ca 10 m vorm Strand nahm. Die Grösse war auch ganz anständig, knapp über 50, doch im Drill stellte sich dann schnell heraus, dass Brassenfischen Big game im Vergleich zu diesem Fisch war. So ne laue Vorstellung hab ich noch nie erlebt. 
Der Fisch war anscheined völlig entkräftet, obwohl er gar nicht mal dünn war und hatte mehrere Verletzungen: 3 Fleischwunden vom Reiher und eine Verletzung, die wohl von einem Netz stammt.
na ja beim nächsten Mal wirds wieder besser


----------



## Freelander (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

moin,
ich war heute in der howachter bucht unterwegs und habe eine blitzeblanke 41er wieder schwimmen lassen.:m
auf das sie wieder kommt wenn sie ein bisschen gewachsen ist.


----------



## skatefreak (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hi weiß zwar nicht genau ob auch Meerforellenfänge aus Flüssen hier reingehören, konnte heute aber eine verhaften.
Direkt nach ca. 5 Min. kam der Biss und nach einem kurzen Drill konnte ich diese schlanke 52er Meerforelle auf die Schuppen legen. Köder war ein schwarzer Spinner mit gelben Punkten. Ort war die Trave.


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Freelander schrieb:


> moin,
> ich war heute in der howachter bucht unterwegs und habe eine blitzeblanke 41er wieder schwimmen lassen.:m
> auf das sie wieder kommt wenn sie ein bisschen gewachsen ist.


petri mein lieber lass uns nächstes weekend mal angreifen zusammen lg andre grüße mal dein bruder der soll natürlich auch dabei sein :vik:


----------



## Meerfor1 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@skatefreak:

Nun hat Du die erste Meerforelle gefangen und gepostet. Prima. Tue Dir selbst den Gefallen und lasse die nächste ähnlich schlanke Forelle demnächst wieder schwimmen. 

Gruß

Bernd 

P.S.: Gestern auf Fehmarn bis auf eine Nachläufer nix.


----------



## Henryhst (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Und da geht es wieder los#q#q

Dickes Petri zu deinem Fisch:m


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Henryhst schrieb:


> Und da geht es wieder los#q#q




RICHTIG :c


----------



## lille pojken (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hej
Heute mal ein paar wurf mit der Spinnrute gemacht,zwischen Vitemölla und Kivik!!!
Von 14.00bis16.00 zwei Mefos von 65cm beide durften wieder Schwimmen da noch leicht angefärbt,beide auf Snaps R/W 25g
und haben mir beide Versprochen in zwei drei wochen nochmal vorbei zu schauen:q

MvH Lars


----------



## detlefb (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Meerfor1 schrieb:


> @skatefreak:
> Nun hat Du die erste Meerforelle gefangen und gepostet. Prima. Tue Dir selbst den Gefallen und lasse die nächste ähnlich schlanke Forelle demnächst wieder schwimmen.
> Gruß Bernd
> P.S.: Gestern auf Fehmarn bis auf eine Nachläufer nix.



Danke Herr Oberlehrer #d

@ skatefreak Petril Heil zu dem Fang#6


----------



## SundRäuber (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

War gestern und heute  auf Fehmarn unterwegs an der Ostküste.....Köder:  alles was  die SpinnTackleBox  hergibt..jedoch ohne  Erfolg kein Zupfer  kein Nachläufer  nix...


----------



## schwerinchris (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hallo, 
ich war gestern den ganzen Tag auf Als.
Hab nicht mal einen Zupfer gehabt.
Hatte mir von der Morgendämmerung mehr versprochen.
Den tag über habe ich mir jede Menge Zeug abgerissen.
Ein Flugangler erzählte mir er hätte 2 gefangen, da bin
ich auf dem Rückweg mal in Kaltenkirchen ran und hab mir was zum fliegenbasteln besorgt.
Hier mal meine ersten selbstgebauten |supergri

L.G. Chris


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

na die sehen doch gut aus.#6


----------



## skatefreak (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Danke für die Petris
Und petri Heil für die anderen Fänger.


----------



## blinkerputzer (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

War gestern vormittag bei herrlichem Wetter auf Fehmarn / Westküste. 
Nichts, absolut garnichts.
Die Mefos können die permanenten Wetterwechsel wohl auch nicht so gut ab.
Apropos Wetter,das hat gestern aber für alles entschädigt.

Bis demnächst.

Gruß "b"


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann:08.02.2008     
 Wo:Rügen     
 Wer:Ich     
 Wie:Watfischen    
 Köder:alles (Blinker)...dann Vims,Fight in weiss|supergri    
 Wasser:Klar 5Grad   
 Luft:7Grad   
 Wind:West 4,5,6   
 Wetter:Trüb bis heiter   
 FISCHE:2Silberblanke|supergri   

 Zwei mal schönes Zucken in der Rute|supergri|supergri|supergri!!! Zuerst alle Köder  getestet ,dann kam da ein älterer Angelkollege stellt sich 20m neben mich,montiert einen silbernen Blinker wirft so 40m...zack Mefo!!!Der Drill war ziemlich wackelig so mit abstützen am Grund und beinahe Vollbad|rolleyes!Dann hatte er es doch geschafft hab mich dann mit ihm gefreut,nur bei mir wollte es nicht so richtig schnappeln;+.Hab dann die Stellung gewechselt anderen Köder ran und Peng hing die erste,Biss kam ca.20m vor mir.Ich habe die Mefo schon hinter dem Vims gesehen,kurz absinken lassen und krach!!!Die zweite dann weit draussen auf einen Fight in weiss so mit Sprung und wühlen auf der Stelle das ganze Programm!!!Ach so beide waren 50cm lang und ca.1000Gr.schwer genaues Gewicht hab ich nicht hatte keine Wage mit.Ich wünsch euch was! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Henryhst (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Dickes Petri, 

haste fein gemacht.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## xfishbonex (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

petri heil schöner bericht und geile bilder #6


----------



## macmarco (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Petri auch von mir..

Waren heut auch unterwegs mit Fliege aber mehr als zwei anfassern und einen Nachläufer konnten wir nicht vermelden...:c


----------



## gallus (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

tach die herren,war letztes we nachmittags zwischen brook und steinbeck unterwegs.ablandiger wind und superflachwasser.trozdem sah ich zum ersten mal ca fürne half stund raubende mefo´s(30minuten offfner mund).wassertiefe ca 1-1,5 meter auf´n riff.ein nachläufer und einmal 5meter vor der ruten spitze  zugepackt.leider nicht verwandelt..


----------



## Renz (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin Fischlandmefo,

Petri zu deinen schönen Fischen! Lass mir bitte noch welche drinne, du weißt ja, ich will im März auf Rügen angreifen! 

Gruß Renz


----------



## fischlandmefo (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Ich hab mich schon in ganz Meck-Pomm nach schönen Mefoecken umgeschaut aber Rügen ist immer geieeelll!!!Ich wünsche Dir dann auch Glück da oben, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.Ich kann mir durch meine flexiblen Arbeitszeiten immer die besten Tage zum Mefoerschrecken aussuchen :q:m:g.Ich hoffe Du hast dann auch an ``deinem``Wochenende Glück mit dem Wetter und den dicken Heringsfressern...!!!:q Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moinsen Tach auch,

Superwetter, warm sonne, Viele Angler...selbst wenn's bei mir nicht so lief und es den anderen um mich rum es ähnlich ging...hat denn hier keiner was zu posten dieses Wochenende? Oder war überall Eckernförde?

Wo waren denn unsere Silberfischchen?


----------



## Renz (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@ Fischlandmefo,

mir geht es ganz ähnlich mit den Arbeitszeiten. Ich hab nur das Problem, daß ich rechtzeitig ein Hotel buchen muß und zwei Wochen das Wetter voraussagen, das kann mir wohl niemand.|kopfkrat


----------



## gallus (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

kann es sein das die sandaale jetzt schon im flachwasser sich rumtreiben?hatte letztes we schon son verdacht.heut beim spazieren mit töchterchen viele schwarze fischvernichter in ufernähe gesehen.


----------



## Robi Hobi (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin, Moin Boardie´s !

War mit zwei Kumpels das ganze Wochenende oben, Wismarer Bucht unterweg´s.
Von Boltenhagen bis Brook alles voller Netze. 
Wir haben insgesamt am Samstag 5 Stunden in Steinbeck und Sonntag 6 Stunden in Elmenhorst gefischt.
Und wir haben wirklich alles gegeben.:c
Arme ausgekugelt, Rücken krumm gestanden und Beine dick gelaufen.#c
Bis auf einen Nachläufer nichts nennnenswertes!

Hoffe beim nächsten Mal wieder mehr Glück zu haben.
Bin mitlerweile schon beim 5000ten Wurf angelangt!#q

Bye Bye Robi Hobi


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@ fischlandmefo #6

Petri zu deinem Fangerfolg. Die Stelle kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor! |kopfkrat

War gestern mit skorpion (Martin) #h  mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs. Mal in Küstennähe blinkern. Das Wetter war ja traumhaft, .....  für den Sonntagsspaziergang! |supergri
Fischtechnisch ging nichts. Haben dann zum Schluß im Tiefen noch 2 "Alibidorsche" verhaftet. Eigentlich doch nicht wir, sondern Martin. #6

@ Martin #h

Frauchen dankt noch mal für die Fische, werden lecker schmecken! #6

So und nun noch 2 Bilder

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## JosiHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Frauchen dankt noch mal für die Fische, werden lecker schmecken! #6
> 
> Gruß Rolf #h



Möööönsch Madin, du sollst doch nicht immer deine Fische verkaufen 

Morgen n neuer Versuch...


----------



## Hansen fight (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

War am Samstag in Weissenhaus.
Von 8-13 Uhr ging überhaupt nichts.
Wasser war klar wie im Aquarium,kein Wind viel Sonne
Viele Bellybootfahrer unterwegs gewesen haben einige gute Dorsche geholt.


----------



## Marc aus HH (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin Moin!
Sonntag 7-17 Uhr Apenrader Bucht - leider nix... Wasser wohl noch zu kalt - 4,2°C...
Gruß Marc


----------



## loki73 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

moin

ich war am samstag den 09.02. bei westermakelsdorf auf fehmarn unterwegs. leider war trotz des super wetters kein anfasser oder nachläufer zu vermelden. der strand war sehr belebt und bis auf eine fangmeldung einer ca.35er war nichts zu holen.

trotzdem war es ein schöner tag mit vielen netten gesprächen übers hobby nummer 1.


----------



## schwerinchris (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Renz schrieb:


> @ Fischlandmefo,
> 
> mir geht es ganz ähnlich mit den Arbeitszeiten. Ich hab nur das Problem, daß ich rechtzeitig ein Hotel buchen muß und zwei Wochen das Wetter voraussagen, das kann mir wohl niemand.|kopfkrat


 

wenn du interesse hast schick ich dir mal ne nummer unter der du nicht 2 wochen früher buchen mußt#h
is natürlich für preisbewußte und kein luxushotel#6


----------



## JosiHH (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann:12.02.2008 
Wo:WH 
Wer:Ich 
Wie:Watfischen 
Köder: Fliege und Blech im Wechsel
Wasser:Glas-Klar, kaum Strömung, 4Grad 
Luft:5-6Grad 
Wind:wenig 
Wetter: leicht bewölkt 
FISCHE: nix

Auch die anderen Strandläufer waren nicht soo erfolgreich. Hab nur 2 Dorsche gesehen.


----------



## Renz (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



schwerinchris schrieb:


> wenn du interesse hast schick ich dir mal ne nummer unter der du nicht 2 wochen früher buchen mußt#h
> is natürlich für preisbewußte und kein luxushotel#6


 
Gerne! #6 Hauptsache nah am Wasser und gutes Frühstück. Rolf hat mir auch schon einen klasse Tipp gegeben. Schick mir doch bitte ne PN.

Gruß
Renz


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin,Moin ich grüße alle die sich fragen ,ob da jetzt wohl schon dicke Mefos unterwegs sind und ich kann euch sagen....JOOOHHH !!!! Hab zwar selbst keine erwischt,kann aber aus 100%iger Quelle berichten das zw.Rostock und Rügen;+  ....eine 79iger gefangen wurde!Den Namen des Fängers kenne ich zwar nicht aber er kommt aus Prerow.Also Leute immer schön weitermachen!!!Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

hallo leute ich habe heute gehört das auf fehmarn katerinhof eine ü 80 gefangen worden ist mit 13 heringen in magen :g
werde samstag los legen auf der insel #6 hoffentlich auch mit einer forelle zurück kommen :vik:und hier posten 
lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute ich habe heute gehört das auf fehmarn katerinhof eine ü 80 gefangen worden ist mit 13 heringen in magen :g
> werde samstag los legen auf der insel #6 hoffentlich auch mit einer forelle zurück kommen :vik:und hier posten
> lg andre



Am Samstag soll guter Wind sein ich will dann auch angreifen! Die  Heringe  ziehen auch langsam in die Bodden ,wir haben für unser Restaurant kürzlich eine grosse Ladung Hering aus dem Grabower Bodden bekommen. Ich glaube da sind auch die grossen Mefos nicht mehr weit vonne Küste wech....Also am Sonntag dicke Mefos hier im Board!!!:m:vik:Gruss vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moinsen,
Ich war Mittwoch zusammen mitn Baron erst in Teichof und dann in Marienleuchte,wir hatten nichteinmal einen Anfasser,aber was solls...


----------



## Flala - Flifi (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin!

Trotz Nordost und milden 0-3°C hat mit gestern die Sucht an die Ostsee getrieben!

Hier die technischen Daten:

*Wer:* ich
*Wann:* Freitag, 15.2.08
*Wo:* vormittags Flügge, nachmittags Staberhuk
*Wie:* Spinn- und Fliegenfischen
*Wasser:* Flügge leicht eingetrübt bis klar, leichte Welle; Stabehuk  Ostseite unfischbare Brühe mit starker Brandung, um die Spitze klarer werden mit teils hohen Dünungswellen; lt. BSH 3°C Wassertemperatur
*Wetter:* Strahlender Sonnenschein, -2° bis +3°C
*Wind:* NO 4-5
*Fang:* 0
*Fazit: Nordosten Wind givt een krusen Büdel un een kurzen Pint! :q

*Mal ehrlich, eigentlich ist das total bekloppt: Bei Scheißkälte den ganzen Tag im Wasser stehen, keinen Fisch fangen, noch dazu hatte ich Wassereinbruch gleich in beiden Füßen meiner Wathose und dafür bin ich auch noch 500 Kilometer gefahren!
Aber ich weiß genau, spätestens in einer Woche vefolge ich schon wieder den Seewetterbericht und gucke, wann und wie ich mich einen Tag freischaufeln kann, um es wieder zu tun...

Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## goeddoek (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Trotz Nordost und milden 0-3°C hat mit gestern die Sucht an die Ostsee getrieben!
> 
> ...





Nee, Martin - das ist der Meerforellenvirus  :m

Hast aber trotzdem doch 'nen feinen Tag an der Ostsee gehabt !


----------



## Tyron (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Genau wegen solchen Storys von Martin sind wir Mefo-Angler einfach die Geilsten


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Flala - Flifi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Trotz Nordost und milden 0-3°C hat mit gestern die Sucht an die Ostsee getrieben!
> 
> ...


hallo erst mal #r500km gefahren um die mefos zu jagen toll lg andre


----------



## Dr. Komix (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Und selbs Andre?
Keine 500km, aber Fisch?

lg,

m


----------



## xfishbonex (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann:16,2
Wo:überall 
Wer:schwerinchris und ich 
Wie:Watfischen 
Köder:  Blech im Wechsel
Wasser:Glas-Klar, kaum Strömung, 4Grad 

Wind:wenig 
Wetter: sonne ohne ende 
FISCHE: #q#q#q

trotzdem war es geil   ich werde weiter angreifen lg andre 
	

		
			
		

		
	



hier das schöne wetter


----------



## Jacky Fan (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Auch ich kann es kaum abwarten an die Ostsee zu kommen und meine MeFo-Rute zu fordern.
Aber Ich hab keine 500km zu buckeln, höchstens hin und zurück zusammen.
Wer solche Qualen auf sich nimmt ist total infiziert, sowas lässt sich nur mit Watfischen behandeln.


----------



## Bellyboater (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 16.2.
Wer: Ich und ein Bekannter
Wo: 1Stunde Neustädter Bucht, 1,5Std Fehmarn, 4,5Std Hohwachter Bucht
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blech und Fliege
Wasser: Neustädter Bucht - saukalt und glasklar
            Fehmarn - etwas wärmer aber total trübe
            Hohwachter Bucht - um die 4° und leicht angetrübt
Wetter: teils Sonne, teils bedeckt
Fische: Ich eine 56er auf Blech in der Hohwachter Bucht

Ein anstrengender, aber sehr schöner Tag. Bis auf den einen Fisch kein weiterer Kontakt.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

fettes petri belly für den hart erkämpften fisch


----------



## dirk.steffen (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

War heute zwischen Boltenhagen und Steinbek. Gutes Wetter, Sonne, leicht auflandiger Wind, Wasser teilweise etwas angetrübt. Nur die Mefo´s konnten diese hervorragenden Bedingungen nicht schätzen. Ein kurzer Anfaser, sonst nix. #q
Viele Grüße noch an Rolf, noch was gefangen ? #h


----------



## Flala - Flifi (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin!

@Jacky Fan: Bei mir sind es auch hin und zurück insgesamt 500km. Wär 500 km die einfache Strecke, würde ich vermutlich seltener fahren oder öfter von meiner Ehefrau verhauen werden!

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Aalsucher (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Wann: 16.2.
> Wer: Ich und ein Bekannter
> Wo: 1Stunde Neustädter Bucht, 1,5Std Fehmarn, 4,5Std Hohwachter Bucht
> Wie: Watfischen
> ...


Hallo Gunnar,erstmal ein dickes Petri zu dem tollen Fisch.Das nenne ich mal Einsatz für die Sache,denn so viel Fahrerei für den einen Augenblick,,Respekt".
Viele Grüße von
Stefan aus Stade


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 16.2.2008
Wer: Ich
Wo: 10:00 - 17:00 Uhr Wismarer Bucht
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Falkfish und Snaps Dragt
Wasser: leicht angetrübt
Wetter: Sonne, vormittags leicht auflandiger Wind, am Tage drehend, am Nachmittag leicht ablandig. Wasserstand 40cm ü.N.
Fische: leider nichts

Dafür eine gute Nachricht. Nachdem vor ca. 3 Wochen meine Twin Power FA "teilweise" den Dienst quitiert hat (Rücklaufsperre nach 5 Jahren Einsatz defekt), hatte ich sie zu meinem Händler gebracht. Der sagte mir, daß die Rolle nach den Niederlanden geschickt wird und ich mit 5-6 Wochen Zeit und ca. 50,00 € rechnen müßte! |bigeyes
Tja und was soll ich sagen. Nach nur 2 Wochen ruft er mich an, sagt mir das die Rolle fertig ist und ich 28,00 € mitbringen soll!!! :vik:
Na wenn das mal keine gute Nachricht ist! :m


Hi Dirk, #h

wie du oben siehst, gab es auch für mich diesmal nichts an Fisch zu holen. Ich denke mal, daß es an den extrem tiefen Nachttemperaturen gelegen hat. Wie gesagt, hatten wir in PCH -10°C. |bigeyes
Dafür hatten wir aber tolles "Ausflugswetter"! :g#6

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Strand.

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## mrcrotaphytus (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hi. Betr. Rücklaufsperre (auch wenn hier ein anderes Thema behandelt wird)
War die Woche wegen einer defekten Rücklaufsperre bei der Twinpower 3000F bei Jose in Hamburg Rahlstedt. Der greift einfach unter den Ladentisch und baut ein neues Walzenlager für 12,50€ ein. Zeit: 5 Minuten. Einfach super Service!!!
So und jetzt wieder Fangmeldungen!


----------



## Freelander (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



mrcrotaphytus schrieb:


> Hi. Betr. Rücklaufsperre (auch wenn hier ein anderes Thema behandelt wird)
> War die Woche wegen einer defekten Rücklaufsperre bei der Twinpower 3000F bei Jose in Hamburg Rahlstedt. Der greift einfach unter den Ladentisch und baut ein neues Walzenlager für 12,50€ ein. Zeit: 5 Minuten. Einfach super Service!!!
> So und jetzt wieder Fangmeldungen!


 
Kann ich nur bestätigen,super Laden und alle nett und hilfsbereit#6.


----------



## braxxen (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin! 

Erstmal hallo an alle Freunde der Meerforellenangelns. Ich lese schon eine Weile interessiert im Forum und freue mich daher umso mehr, mal was beitragen zu können! 

Am 11.2. war ich mit nem Kumpel zu unserer ersten Angeltour in diesem Jahr in der Eckernförder Bucht. Natürlich hatten wir nicht im Entferntesten damit gerechnet, eine Forelle an den Hacken zu bekommen und waren uns des Spottes der Nichtangler mehr oder weniger Gewiss. Glücklicherweise sollte sich herausstellen, dass wir diesmal "Recht behalten" sollten.

Der Wetterbericht hatte Sonne angesagt, tatsächlich fanden wir uns dann bei dichtem Nebel am Strand bei Noer wieder und bekamen den ganzen Tag die Sonne nicht zu Gesicht. Das Wasser war klar, allerdings durch den leicht auflandigen Wind zumindest bewegt. Den ganzen Tag über ging gar nichts und wir wanderten getreu unseres Prinzips (Je weiter der Weg, je ausgezehrter der Angler desto größer die Fangaussichten) den Strand einige Kilometer in die Bucht. 
Bei einsetzender Dämmerung attakierte dann "ein kleiner Fisch" meinen Köder ca. 5 Meter vor der Rute von der Seite. Nach wenigen Sekunden verwandelte er sich allerdings in etwas deutlich Größeres und als ich das erste Mal die Schwanzflosse zu sehen bekam, rief ich nur irgentetwas von "bestimmt 70" Richtung Ufer. Der erste Kescherversuch schlug fehl, die Forelle hat dann doch noch gemerkt, dass da was nciht stimmte und nahm erstmal kräftig Schnur. 

Nach sehr aufregenden Minuten landete dann eine blanke 76 er von knapp 4 Kilo im Kescher. Köder war ein Spöket (20g) in grün-gelb.

Das war mal ein guter Start, diesen Freitag gehts wieder los! 

Petri 
Kai


----------



## mowerpac (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wow! Glückwunsch zu diesem Traumstart! War schon 5mal los und nix...
Traumfisch wirklich, wenn auch Jahreszeitbedingt mager, scheint ja sein Laichgeschäft erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht zu haben.


----------



## knutemann (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Ertmal |welcome: hier im AB
Dazu kann mann nur ein dickes Petri Heil wünschen#6


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@ braxxen, #h

Herzlich Wilkommen hier im AB. #6#h
Erster Eintrag und dann gleich mit Fisch! #6
Wie schon geschrieben handelt es sich ja um einen Absteiger. Den hätte ich dir in 2 Monaten gegönnt, denn dann hätte er locker 4 Pfund mehr auf den Gräten gehabt. Und deine Rute hätte sich auch gaaaaanz tief verneigt! #6
Weiter hin viel Petri! #h


@ mrcrotaphytus, #h

der Tipp mit "Josi" ist ja nicht schlecht, nur.....
Wenn ich zu den 12,50 € noch die Frachtkosten für Hin- und Rücktransport mit hinzurechne, bzw. die Fahrtkosten bei eigener Anreise, dann wäre ich wohl auch über die 28,00 € gekommen.
Sicherlich wohnst du in HH oder der näheren Umgebung. Da mag es ja gehen. Außerdem kannte ich den Händler noch nicht mal. Bin auch so sehr zufrieden! #6


----------



## Aalsucher (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hallo Kai,dickes Petri zu diesem tollen Fisch.Werde dieses WE mit zwei Arbeitskollegen auch wieder angreifen.Wetter soll ja einigermaßen werden.Ist ja gut zu wissen,das im Eckernförder Raum was geht.Wir hatten nämlich auch geplant in die Ecke zu fahren.
Gruß von Stefan
aus Stade


----------



## Stockangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin Kai,
was für ein herrliches Tier!
Mit deinem Prinzip hast du recht. Ich denke, die Köderwechsel spielen - neben dem Weg und der Ausgezehrtheit des Fischers - auch eine wesentliche Rolle.
Petri
Jannes


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

War heut morgen mal für 2 Stunden Unterwegs in der Kieler förde.

Kein Biss , Kein Fisch zu sehen und auch sonst nicht viel Los .
Aber immerhin auf dem Rückweg zum Ufer einen fast neuen Spöket gefunden , irgendjemand scheint echt Spaß daran zu haben die Teile da im absoluten Flachwasser zu verankern , letztesmal als ich an der Stelle unterwegs war hing da auch schon einer |kopfkrat


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Verfolge diesen Thread und den Meerforellenruten- und Rollen Thread schon sehr lange. Daraufhin habe ich mir durch die Tips hier im Board meine Ausrüstung gekauft.
Rute: Berkley Signa Salmon 3,05 cm 9-41g
Rolle: Schimano Technium MGS 4000
Schnur: 12er Cora Zoom 
Die Schnur find ich aber zu dick. Werde mir eine dünnere draufspulen - Weiss nur noch nicht welche ;+.

Habe also erst dieses Frühjahr mit dem Meerforellenfischen angefangen und hab am 12.02. und heute(20.02) je eine Meerforelle gefangen.
Bin total angefixt. #6:l:vik::k

Die erste hab ich auf eine kleine schwarze Beifängerfliege(man muss genau schauen auf dem ersten Foto) und die andere Mefo auf einen schwarz/roten Jenzi Seatrout(Spöket-Nachbau) gefangen.
So hier noch die Bilder:


----------



## fischlandmefo (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Petri schöne Mefos schöne Fotos!!! Na, Mefovirus voll intus wa...????|supergri Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Schweißsocke (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Petri schöne Mefos



Mefos |rolleyes, na ich weiß nicht so genau. Wenn ich mir das rechte Bild so genauer anschaue...kommt mir irgendwie vor wie ne Steelhead. Schöne Fische sind das trotzdem, Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Schweißsocke schrieb:


> Mefos |rolleyes, na ich weiß nicht so genau. Wenn ich mir das rechte Bild so genauer anschaue...kommt mir irgendwie vor wie ne Steelhead. Schöne Fische sind das trotzdem, Glückwunsch!



Jo war bei dem Bild auch am überlegen , ist leider nicht so genau zu erkennen .


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wirklich schöne Fische! :m
Aber mir haben *beide* Fische zu viele Punkte auf der Schwanzflosse. Tippe daher bei beiden Fischen auf Steelhad! |rolleyes#h


----------



## Beifänger (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Petri Heil ostsee_wurm23!


Links Meefo, rechts Steelhead.


TL


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Also ich denke, bei der linken eher Mefo-Punkte zu finden, bei der rechten könnte es ne Steelhead sein, dafür ist sie aber ganz schön abgemagert bei der Größe. Die Punktierung kann man m.E. nur sehr schwer ausmachen.

Tippe also auch links auf MeFo rechts ReFo


----------



## Lenne (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Guten Abend!!!! Ich bin neu hier.. Wir ,das heißt mein Kollege und ich wollen nächsten Monat nach Fehmarn wie sieht es da mit Meerforellen aus.Und was benutzt man da,am besten für Köder ..Spöket,Blinker oder Spinner und was für Farben. Gruß Lenne#h


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Alles was sich bewegt. Wenn du länger wartest, bekommst du so viele Tips, das du einen Anhänger brauchst, um es nach Fehmarn zu transportieren.  Einfach ausprobieren. Was an dem einen Tag nicht geht, kann am anderen Tag der Renner sein.:m


----------



## Lenne (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Das ist für mich ne Aussage wie als wenn ich mit einen Bagger in eine Wand Fahre...... Oder ... Meine Anwort ich Angel mit Passion... Danke


----------



## xfishbonex (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Lenne schrieb:


> Guten Abend!!!! Ich bin neu hier.. Wir ,das heißt mein Kollege und ich wollen nächsten Monat nach Fehmarn wie sieht es da mit Meerforellen aus.Und was benutzt man da,am besten für Köder ..Spöket,Blinker oder Spinner und was für Farben. Gruß Lenne#h


hallo fehmarn ist eigentlich ganz gut für mefo ich würde an deine stelle paar snaps ein packen rot schwarz ,silber blau,und grün silber  heringe 
paar spörkets schaden auch nicht am besten kunter bund :q also viel spaß vielleicht sieht mann sich ja ostern 4 tage auf der insel und mefos jagen 
lg andre


----------



## Lenne (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Was ist sind  Snaps....


----------



## fischlandmefo (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Lenne schrieb:


> Das ist für mich ne Aussage wie als wenn ich mit einen Bagger in eine Wand Fahre...... Oder ... Meine Anwort ich Angel mit Passion... Danke



Moin,Moin meine Topköder sind:Hansen Fight in Grün/Weiß,Blau/Weiß,Weiß- 24Gramm; Spöket in Schwarz/Rot;Oder als Firetiger in 18Gramm. Ich hab in diesem Jahr bis jetzt 3 Mefos gefangen 1.auf Fight Gelb/rot         
                                           2.auf Vims Weiß 
                                           3.auf Fight Weiß  

Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Lenne, hier ist doch das Thema Meerforellenfänge. Hier sind eine Menge Mefoköder genannt. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119823


----------



## DDK (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 19-20.2.2008
Wer: Ich
Wo: 80:00 - 17:00 Uhr Rügen Dranske
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Zebco Beach Pilk
Wasser: leicht angetrübt bis klar 4,3 C
Wetter: Erster Tag Nebel S-W 2-3
           Zweiter Tag Nebel später sonnig S-W 0-2
Fische: 2 Mefo´s eine 47cm und die andere 67 cm

Ich hatte noch zwei Nachläufer und einen Biss der aber gleich wie ausgestiegen ist.
So war es ein schönes Angeln ich konnte mir sogar die Jacke ausziehen und mich  sonnen. Ich hoffe ich bin bald wieder auf meinen Stein und kann meine würfe machen und die Dicken drillen.
Mefo 1.jpg Mefo 2.jpg


----------



## Wassermännchen (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Lenne schrieb:


> Was ist sind  Snaps....



http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/M...warz-rot::27.html?referer=froogle&language=de

Der Stripper ist auch nicht schlecht...Aber jeder hat seinen Bevorzugten Mefo Köder...
Ich hoffe es Hilft Dir weiter...#h

Gruß Micha


----------



## seatrout61 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> ...
> Schnur: 12er Cora Zoom
> Die Schnur find ich aber zu dick. Werde mir eine dünnere draufspulen - Weiss nur noch nicht welche ;+.
> ...




Die Schnurdicke ist bei allen geflochtenen Schnüren geschönt, 
orientiere dich da lieber an der Tragkraft, aber auch hier muss 
man aufpassen, dass die nicht auch noch geschummelt ist.
Die PowerPro (über SPRO) ist bei mir auch nach 4 Jahren im 
Salz- und Süßwasser noch TOP.

Petri zum Fisch!

Am Dienstag wieder mal abgenullt!


----------



## schwerinchris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 17.00
Wo:aalte Heimat Mecklenburg
Wer:s ich
Wie:Watfischen 
Köder: Wobler, Vika 15g lila#6
Wasser: sehr klar, da ablandig, leichtes Kräuseln

Wind: Sturmwarnung, war aber geschützt durch die Küste
Wetter: bedeckt, leicht diesig, 8 Grad
FISCHE: 2 Mefos, eine 74 und eine 45er:vik:


Nachdem ich mir die letzten vier Wochenenden den Ar***
abgefroren habe zwischen Alsen und allen möglichen deutschen
Ostseeküstenstränden, 
nach etlichen Blinker und Woblerspenden,
sowie gefühlten 4000 Würfen,
bin ich Gestern nach getaner Arbeit, auf dem Nachhauseweg,
mal eben an der Ostsee langgefahren.
An ner nicht näher benannten Stelle|bla:, an der ich auch Mefohunter immer vermute hats nach ner halben Stunde
gerummst.
Als ich die Schwanzflosse zum ersten mal sah hab ich bloß gedacht, na wenn die abreißt fährste heut heulend nach Hause.
Ist sie dann aber nicht. Als ich sie kurz vorm Kescher hatte ging ganz schnell noch mal die Post ab, so daß ich sie dann doch gelandet hab.
Schnell versorgt, dann ab ins Wasser und nach 5 Würfen die nächste am Haken.
Ich war noch voll auf Grobmotorik eingestellt und hatte sie nach 10 Sekunden im Kescher.


War kein geplanter Angeltag, nur Intuition.:g
Jetzt hab ich auch wieder Vertrauen in meine Angelmethoden.
Mann kann doch schon ins Zweifeln kommen wenn so lange 
einfach immer totale tote Hose war.
Ich wollte das eigentlich schon Gestern Abend schreiben, aber ich mußte mich erstmal beruhigen.:q

Viele Grüße aus Hamburg
Chris


----------



## Aalsucher (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hallo Chris,ein super dickes Petri zu diesen geilen Silberbarren.Ich werde morgen versuchen  es dir gleich zu tun.
Viele Grüße aus Stade
Stefan


----------



## Lenne (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hallo wie sieht es denn im moment in Fehmarn aus ... Gruß Lenne


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

|bigeyes  #r


Superpetri... Das sind Fische Waaahnsinn


Peter


----------



## fischlandmefo (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Megapetri!!!! Alle Fischlein sind echt booohhh!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## seatrout61 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Boah, Petri zum Fisch, hast ihn gewogen?


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

PETRI zu dem Brummer!!!

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Dr. Komix (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

5 Sterne+. Traumfisch.:m

Warum passier mir nich sowas?;+

Petri,

Maciek


----------



## Reverend Mefo (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

FISCHE: 2 Mefos, eine 74 und eine 45er:vik:



Woooah!  Geile Teile wenn ich mal so sagen Darf...

Petri!!!


----------



## macmarco (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Klasse Fische!!!!  #6

Ich warte noch drauf |rolleyes|supergri

Dickes Petri


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@ schwerinchris, #h

erst mal ein kräftiges *PETRI*   zu deinem "Zwischenstopp! :m
Tja und laß mich mal raten wo, |kopfkrat |rolleyes  :m

Das kommt davon, wenn die Heringe so langsam dichter kommen! :m

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## Jacky Fan (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Auch von mir ein fettes Petry.#6
Die nicht geplanten Tage sind doch immer die Erfolgreisten.
Was denn mit dem ganz rechten Filet passiert?
Schon mal einen Brocken im Vorfeld abgebissen?


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

hallo chris du verrückter :q:q:q erst mal petri zu den beiden schönen silberbarren 
so und jetzt muß ich schimpfen mit dir nächstes mal nimmst du mich mit zu der stellen das ist doch wohl klar wir beide reißen uns an der küste den ar*** auf und fahren 380 kilometer und haben kein fisch :v
und jetzt bis du alleine gewesen und kommst mit der  klopper forelle haste fein gemacht mein lieber #6 bis nächsten samstag denn kommen noch mehr fotos von so schönen silber barren 
lg andre


----------



## schwerinchris (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

|wavey:  Find ich echt klasse, daß ihr euch alle mit mir freut.

       Das ist das geile am Anglerboard. #6

       Die große war knappe 5 Kilo auf ner Personenwaage.
       Hatte grade keine andere :q


----------



## xfishbonex (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



schwerinchris schrieb:


> |wavey: Find ich echt klasse, daß ihr euch alle mit mir freut.
> 
> Das ist das geile am Anglerboard. #6
> 
> ...


 
freuen mein lieber wir sind alle neidisch :q:q:q:q
lg andre


----------



## Windmaster (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hi,


auch von mir ein dickes Petri zu diesem Klopfer #6
Ich denke das ist der Grund, warum wir uns immer wieder in die Ostsee stellen, :k egal bei welchem Wetter !!



gruß Windmaster


----------



## elbtwister (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

PETRI:m
TOP FISCH#6.dachte nicht das in RERIK schon was geht.DANKE für den tip


----------



## DDK (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



DDK schrieb:


> Wann: 19-20.2.2008
> Wer: Ich
> Wo: 80:00 - 17:00 Uhr Rügen Dranske
> Wie: Watfischen
> ...







Tach,
habe selber noch eine Frage zu meinen Fischen.
Sie sehen beide unterschiedlich, aus woran erkenne ich den unterschied zwischen einer Steelhead und einer Mefo?


----------



## Plattauge (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Am 14.02.2008 meine erste Mefo in diesem Jahr und zugleich auch mein Größte überhaupt.:vik:

Angelgebiet: Fehmarn
Wetter: Sonnig aber Kalt
Wind: Nord 3-4
Wasserthem: 3 Grad

Mefo:
Länge: 87 cm
Gewicht: 9480 g:m:vik::vik:

Am 16.02.2008
Angelgebiet: Fehmarn
Wetter: Bedeckt
Wind: NW 3
Wasserthem: 3 Grad

Mefo:
Länge: 48 cm
Gewicht: 1220 g:q:q:q


----------



## Living Dead (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

MIr fehlen die Worte... Petrie Heil.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Petri, petri,

da ist ja schon einiges unterwegs... alle Achtung.

Uli


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Dickes Petri!!!

Ich will auch :c

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Windmaster (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Glückwunsch mein lieber zu diesem Ausnahmefisch !!
Die wird wohl so einige Heringe weggesnapt haben.... :q



gruß windmaster


----------



## schwerinchris (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Plattauge fettes Petri !

Nach oben scheint alles offen zu sein.
Über neun Kilo ´dat jeht ja janich´:m


----------



## goeddoek (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Dickes Petri Heil und |schild-g


#r   da ist ja einiges unterwegs. Wird Zeit, dass ich auch ans Wasser komme #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@ Plattauge, #h

An dieser Stelle ein gaaaaanz kräftiges "*Petri Heil*" von mir! :m

Das ist mit Sicherheit ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch und ein echt kapitaler Brocken!!! :m

#r zu der erfolgreichen Landung!!! :m

Gruß aus MV
Rolf #h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

ich werd weich...

dann sind die heringsfresser ja wohl vor den heringen angekommen...


dickes petri auch von mir auf die insel!!!!!


----------



## Alikes (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## der_Jig (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

wahnsinn!


----------



## fischlandmefo (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hammermonster, sauber,Petri !!!!:m Wie lange hat es denn gedauert, bis die aus dem Kescher rausgeguckt hat...;+:q???
                    Gruß vom Fischland!!!​


----------



## Plattauge (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Petri Heil!!!!!!Wo hast sie genau  auf Fehmarn gefangen und womit.. Gruß Lenne

Erst einmal Herzlichen Dank an alle.
Gefangen habe ich Sie mit der Aldi Spinnrute,  15 geflochtene  6 Kg  Tragkraft, mit Snap in weißer Farbe 20g. Einen Kescher hatte ich nicht, wäre glaube ich auch zu Riskant gewesen, also habe ich das Gehirn kurzweilig ausgeschaltet und den Herrlichen Fisch auf dem Strand gelandet, oder um die Wahrheit zu sagen ca 10 m in der Hektik über den Strand gezogen. Gebissen hatte er in ca. 60m  Entfernung. Gesamtdauer des Ganzen  ca.3 Minuten.  Der  Indianer Tanz  und die Freude haben Stunden gedauert.
Fangplatz: Altenteil

Herzliche Grüße 
Plattauge


----------



## Meerfor1 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@plattauge

Superfisch. Ein Traum. ..und das mit 3 Minuten Drill. Den hast Du dann aber ordentlich rangenommen.

Glückwunsch. Petri Heil

Bernd


----------



## Renz (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Plattauge schrieb:


> Gefangen habe ich Sie mit der Aldi Spinnrute


 |bigeyes 

Auch von mir, Glückwunsch zu den schönen Fischen!


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Plattauge schrieb:


> Gefangen habe ich Sie mit der Aldi Spinnrute,


 
Äh ja. Egal welches Geschirr, aber der Fisch stimmt und das ist die Hauptsache.  :vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Dickes Petriheil *Superfisch  #6


*Peter


----------



## xfishbonex (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

plattauge#r   petri heil zur klopper forelle #6 da wird man ja echt neidisch 


lg andre


----------



## Flala - Flifi (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der Superforelle!!!!  #6

Martin


----------



## Der Pilot (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

*alter Schwede!!!#6*


----------



## kasimir (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

moin
war och mal wieder los 
wo : Fehmarn katherinenhof
wind : ca 3-4 west
köder : snaps /spöket 
fang : kollege am freitag nen 65er dorsch sonst nix nichma nachläufer 
fazit : man muss noch ordendlich arbeiten um an fisch zu kommen aber es geht los 
grüsse


----------



## grobro (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wahnsinn! Dickes Petri!

....achja, hatte ich schon erwähnt, ich habe die ersten 2 Märzwochen Urlaub*g*

Ich weiß noch garnicht, was ich da machen soll !?

...Stradic 4000FB, Bellyboot und Snaps liegen schon bereit


----------



## donlotis (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



grobro schrieb:


> ....achja, hatte ich schon erwähnt, ich habe die ersten 2 Märzwochen Urlaub*g*
> 
> Ich weiß noch garnicht, was ich da machen soll !?



Geh' doch ein wenig Plattfischangeln... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Lenne (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

*Hallo an alle  zusmmen ..Fahre vom 12-15 März nach Fehmarn bin voller zuversicht. Natürlich auf schöne Fischen... Schöne Grüße aus dem Sauerland..Lenne*


----------



## Nordwind 97 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



DDK schrieb:


> Tach,
> habe selber noch eine Frage zu meinen Fischen.
> Sie sehen beide unterschiedlich, aus woran erkenne ich den unterschied zwischen einer Steelhead und einer Mefo?


Die kleine ist ein (Absteiger),also ein Fisch der zum Laichen im Fluss,Bach oder Au war.Ich setze diese Fische immer zurück,denn in ein paar Wochen sieht er wahrscheinlich so gut genährt aus wie deine blanke.(Überspringer),ein Fisch der nicht am Laichen teilgenommen hat.Regenbogenforellen im Meer sehen manchmal der Meerforelle sehr ähnlich,haben aber meist viel mehr und auch kleinere Punkte.Sehr gut in der Schwanzflosse zu erkennen.

Gruß Kalli


----------



## Meerforellenfan (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

moin,
Aalonso und meine wenigkeit haben heut früh mal kurz das wasser geflügt 
jeder eine mefo bei schönem wetter in der lübecker bucht wobei...........
aalonso war gestern schon los da hatte er 3 mefos
bilder reiche ich mal nach


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@Plattauge

Super Fisch und dickes Petri!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## aesche100 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Die Steelhead hat auf der Schwanzflosse Punkte und sonst hat sie keine schwarzen Punkte auf dem Körper wie ne Mefo.


----------



## Alikes (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@Plattauge,
Petri zu dem Fisch, die konnte den Hals wohl nicht voll genug kriegen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Nach 4 erfolglosen Versuchen in diesem Jahr hat es heute mal wieder gerummst im Karton:vik:

Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Wann: 25.02.08 15.30 - 18.30
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler 
Wind: West 5, später abnehmend
Fisch: 4 x Mefo 3 x 43 und 1 x 61


5 Minuten nachdem ich den 3. Grönländer released hatte, tat er mir den Gefallen und schickte seine Mutti vorbei. #6

TL 

Andreas


----------



## Plattauge (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Nach 4 erfolglosen Versuchen in diesem Jahr hat es heute mal wieder gerummst im Karton:vik:

Wo: Kieler Innenförde
Wann: 25.02.08 15.30 - 18.30
Köder: Blinker, Wobbler 
Wind: West 5, später abnehmend
Fisch: 4 x Mefo 3 x 43 und 1 x 61





Riesen großes Petri.:vik::vik:#h

vom Plattauge#6


----------



## macmarco (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Schöne Fische #6 Dickes Petri

Gruß
Marco


----------



## hugokiel (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@Bluefish&Seatrout schönes Ding. Petri aus Kiel


----------



## fischlandmefo (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Sauber das sieht Top aus,Petri!!! Ich will am Donnerstag wieder nach Rügen und da voll angreifen. Ich hoffe das dann schöne Bilder von großen Mefos folgen...!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## fischlandmefo (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Ach so was für ne Farbe hatten denn Deine Blinker bzw.Wobbler??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Frechheit, äh...ich meine Petri |supergri

Welche Fördenseite warste denn? Wind Auflandig oder ablandig?

Bestimmt waren das alle gefärbte aus der Schwentine, die Du silberangesprüht hast fürs Foto |bigeyes


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Ach so was für ne Farbe hatten denn Deine Blinker bzw.Wobbler??? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 

Farben: Grün/silber, grün/gelb und rot/schwarz

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Frechheit, äh...ich meine Petri |supergri
> 
> Welche Fördenseite warste denn? Wind Auflandig oder ablandig?
> 
> Bestimmt waren das alle gefärbte aus der Schwentine, die Du silberangesprüht hast fürs Foto |bigeyes


 

Westufer, Wind erst von der schräg von der Seite, später von hinten.  Bis auf die Große  haben sie alle gaaanz weit draußen gebissen!|rolleyes
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MefoProf (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin,

ich hatte heute noch ne gute Stunde Zeit, bevor ich die Kiddies abholen musste und bin dann ganz spontan noch mal runter an den Strand gefahren, da der Hund auch noch mal raus musste. Also schnell ein paar Gummistiefel angezogen, Messer und 2 Blinker eingepackt und los gings. 
Die Bedingungen waren zwar nicht gerade vielversprechend: Ziemlich starker auflandiger Wind (wie seit Tagen schon) und dementsprechend trübes Wasser. Ich wollte aber unbedingt meine neuen Durchläufer und Einzelhaken testen, die gestern mit der Post gekommen waren. 
Ich hab dann den Sömmet in rot/schwarz dran gemacht und siehe da: Es dauerte gar nicht lange und ich bekam den ersten Biss. Wenige Meter vom Strand, genau dort, wo sich die Wellen brechen, schnappte sich eine Mefo von knapp 50 den Sömmet. Wäre ich mit der Wathose los gewesen, hätte ich diesen Fisch bestimmt nicht gefangen, da ich dann garantiert weiter draussen im Wasser gestanden wäre. Die Forelle hatte den Magen übrigens gestopft voll mit kleinen Fischen unterschiedlicher Art.
Also super Einstand für die Durchläufer, die sich extrem gut werfen lassen, gut bei starkem Wellengang arbeiten und vom Lauf ein wenig an die klassischen Küstenwobbler erinnern. Trotz des hohen Gewichtes laufen sie erstaunlich nah an der Oberfläche. Mit den neuen Einzelhaken von Owner (Ringed Flyliner) bin ich auch mehr als zufrieden. Endlich kein verkanten des Hakens mehr :vik:. Leider sind sie aber auch ziemlich teuer.  Ich hab hier in DK 1,14 Euro pro Stück dafür bezahlen müssen |uhoh:.


----------



## Flala - Flifi (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Moin!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch MefoProf, dann geht ja bei Dir auf Fünen doch mal wieder was.
Was ist aus den Quallen geworden, von denen Du letztens berichtet hast?

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## MefoProf (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hallo,

danke. Es scheint jetzt endlich wieder los zu gehen #6. Quallen habe ich in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr gesehen, den Seehund hingegen schon 

Gruss aus DK


----------



## donlotis (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Sauberer Einstieg! #6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## heck (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hab gerade meldung vom freund reinbekommen. Heute Grömitz drei Stück ... ich bin heiß!!!!


----------



## Bellyboater (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 29.2.
Wer: Ich 
Wo: Hohwachter Bucht
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blech
Wasser: um die 5° und leicht angetrübt
Wetter: teils Sonne, teils bedeckt
Fische: 1x 54er


----------



## Reverend Mefo (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Frechheit,

Dat is doch schon Deine 2te 

Muss am Wochenende wohl auch mal dem Orkan trotzen...heiligs Blechle schmeissen...


----------



## hugokiel (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

@MefoProf Petri und schöner Bericht. Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## Meerforellenfan (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

gunnar fettes petri und lass mir noch ein paar drin fürs nächste wochenende bitte


----------



## goeddoek (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Petri Heil und |schild-g  Euch beiden #h

Na, MefoProf - da bist Du ja deinem Titel "Strandläufer" gerecht geworden 

Wird Zeit, das der Wind mal weiniger wird. Genügend Steelheads dürften ja mittlerweile ausgebüxt sein  :q


----------



## GuidoOo (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

hmmm....meint ihr denn, dass es morgen also sonntag was bringen würde ans wasser zu fahn? also ich mein ja nur...sturm,regen...weiss ncih ob die dann so recht beissen wollen....
was meint ihr?


----------



## Living Dead (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Heute bissen genau 4 forellen in 2 stunden. es geht also ; )


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

wo und wann warst de denn unterwegs?

wir werden morgen ggf auch los ziehn


----------



## Living Dead (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

von 12 bis 14uhr ,südliches dänemark


----------



## Pikepauly (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Living Dead schrieb:


> von 12 bis 14uhr ,südliches dänemark


 

Knaller!#6


----------



## xfishbonex (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Wann: 1,3 von 7uhr bis 14 uhr :m
Wer: Ich und marcik und später :csturm emma :c
Wo: fehmarn 
Wie: Watfischen
Köder: Blech
Wasser: um die 4 bis 5 grad  und leicht angetrübt
Wetter: teils Sonne, teils bedeckt 
Fische: marcik hatte ein nach läufer und ich hatte ein geilen biß auf springerfliege den ich leider verkackt habe #q#q sonst war nix mehr aber von 7 uhr bis 14 uhr super wetter 
guckst du hier :g 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
:g
lg andre


----------



## Living Dead (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Knaller!#6



hey sorry, aber ich hab da jetzt noch nie nen angler gesehen und das kann auch so bleiben   wenns dich mal in norden verschlägt biste natürlich eingeladen|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (1. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Danke Jonas!

Ich weiss wo ich Dich finde.


----------



## bossi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

War gestern los mit einem kolegen.
Genau in Süssau vor der steilküste ich mit der Fliege und Kolege mit Blech.
Er hatte eine am band von 40cm Schwimmt wieder.
Und ich hatte ein anfasser sonst war nicht viel los.
Später geselte sich noch ein Blechwerfer zu uns,und er hatte auch glück aber wie gesagt auch sone kleine von 35cm.
geht woll langsam los mit de Mefos.

Gruß Benni#h


----------



## magnus12 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Sooo...
Nachdem ich gestern im Orkan gegen alle Erwartung sauber genullt habe, hats heute ein wenig besser geklappt:

4 Fische von 55:vik:, 46, und 2 mal zuwenig Centimeter, einer ist ausgebüxt.

Der erste nacfhmittags auf mein lieblings-Sturmeisen, den 28er Flipper, der Rest im Dunkeln auf blauen Salty und Beifänger

nach Sonneniuntergang ging nochmal die Post ab, der Kollege neben mir ist sogar im Dunkeln auf eine große Forelle getreten(!), als er von seinem Stein kam|rolleyes


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hmmm...war heute erst in (oops) in der Eckernförder bei 8 BFT sideshore und 1.5m Welle, da ging nichts, nicht mal ordentliches Auswerfen geschweige denn Köderführen.
Und danach am Leuchtturm warn zwar viele Leute, aber silber hab ich nur in Form von Hansen Flashs gesehen.

Ging denn da heute bei niemandem was im Raum Kiel-Ecktown?


----------



## MefoProf (2. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*



magnus12 schrieb:


> Sooo...
> Nachdem ich gestern im Orkan gegen alle Erwartung sauber genullt habe, hats heute ein wenig besser geklappt:
> 
> 4 Fische von 55:vik:, 46, und 2 mal zuwenig Centimeter, einer ist ausgebüxt.
> ...



Glückwunsch! Das ist doch mal ein anständiges Ergebnis. Vom Flipper hört man zwar recht wenig, aber der ist richtig gut. Eine meiner Geheimwaffen


----------



## donlotis (2. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Jo, mein einziger Flipper ist mir leider abgeflogen! Knotenfehler meinerseits... #d

Lässt sich wirklich gut werfen und läuft schön. Bei der nächsten Gelegenheit (März ) lege ich mir wieder den Einen oder Anderen zu!

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Lenne (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hallo Leute wie sieht es in Fehmarn und an der Küste zur zeit aus ....Gruß Lenne


----------



## grobro (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Hier siehst du Brugstarken die Webcam:

http://www.webcam-fehmarn.de/WC01/index.htm


----------



## Cottonfox (21. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Ich würde auch gerne Meerforellen angeln gehen! bin in dem gebiet leider nicht sehr bewandert! Könnte mir vielleicht jemand eine steelle veraten wwo man gutee chancen auf meerforellen hat wenn man Anfänger (bzw noch nie auf Meerforelle geangelt hat) auf dem Gebiet ist? ( eine Wathose habe ich nur ihne Filzsohle) Ich habe mich auch schon versucht über einee gutee Stelle zu informieren aber leider nichts gefunden ! (vielleicht bin ich auch zu blöd dafür!!)  Ich komme aus Berlin und  studiere aber  gerade in Stralsund und wohne auch dort von daher würde sich ja Rügen anbieten aber wo da weiß ich nicht (Ist ja auch gefährlich wenn man die Gewässerstrukturen nicht kennt). Vielleicht würde mich ja auch jemand auf sone tour mitnehmen. Wäre schön jemanden zu haben der einen da ein wenig anleitet.

Ich danke euch schon mal!!!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Blechbüchsentaucher85 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

also als ersten tipp würde ich dir raten den aktuellen thröd zu nutzen  d.h. märz 08
und dann ggf mal "blinkerkatze" anschreiben bzw die hp zu besuchen, über den hab ich auch so en bissi was am sund gezeigt bekommen, ggf ma freundlich anfragen, guter mann mit ner guten truppe 
un en guter ort für MeFos war bei mir dranske. vorallem weil man immer ne gute windseite hat...


----------

